
The Internet is pushing the American news business to New York and the coasts - prostoalex
http://www.niemanlab.org/2016/03/the-game-of-concentration-the-internet-is-pushing-the-american-news-business-to-new-york-and-the-coasts/
======
samstave
Even without reading the article, aren't most populous areas along the coasts?
I mean even if you count Chicago, as being "on a coast" (a Great Lake) ---
what I find interesting is the thousands of years long tradition of using
water as the symbol for thought...

